# Charleston woodworkers



## seenial09 (Dec 23, 2015)

Any Charleston, SC area woodworkers who are knowledgeable regarding Bill Pentz level "fine" wood dust collection? I have been getting chest tightness / breathing trouble working in my new shop, which is currently outfitted with 4" PVC dust collection good for the "visible" chips/dust only. I also have a hanging air cleaner. I crack window's and open garage door when possible, and wear my 3M M7502 respirator w/p100 filters "most of the time". I've been doing tons of research on the subject and would really like to discuss in person with anyone knowledgeable and interested in providing their insight.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I'm not from Charleston, but I would be glad to discuss the issues with you. I am a retired engineer from SC, now living in Virginia. I have COPD and had the same issues a few years ago. I installed a 2.5 HP Penn State Tempest Cyclone DC and with 6" duct work. I modified most of the machine collection points to increase air flow thru the machines. I added a second port on my Table saw, Band saw, Drum sander, I use a small cyclone on my shop vav to connect to my random orbital sanders to help collect the dust from hand sanding.

But even with all of this I still have dust in my shop. Not as bad as before, but I can breath while working in my shop these days. With the design of most tool ports there is no way to flow enough air through the machines to get to the air flow that Bill Pentz says is necessary for fine dust collection.

If you would like to talk PM me and I will provide you with my phone number.


----------

